# M&P Question, Regular or Pro Series?



## PietroZ (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm trying to decide on whether the M&P Pro 9mm is worth the extra money. I understand it had a longer sight radius, but I can get a new Full size M&P for $382.50 and the Pro's are about $125 more. Does anyone have both? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Pro is better... the 5" barrel is great and if you get the one with fiber optic front sight & black out rear sight... you'll have one of the best sight systems available. I did a long, detailed review of my M&P Pro if you do a search. I'll try to locate it and link it for you.


----------



## PietroZ (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you TapnRack! I did find your review and read it. I was always leaning towards the Pro. I'm convinced to spend the extra $$$ and get it rather than a regular M&P. Since retiring money can be an issue sometimes when I have so many other things I should be spending it on. I'll bide my time and go with the Pro as soon as I can. Thanks again!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I own an M&P 9 Pro Series with the 4.25" barrel. Fine gun for sure. At the time I bought it the differences between it and the standard version in that barrel length was that the Pro came with night sights (trijicon lamps) and the rear was a Novak unit, plus an improved sear.


----------



## DesertDrifter (Nov 8, 2015)

I ended up buying the standard version only because I found it for a steal. I ended up throwing the Apex Tactical Trigger in with the FSS. I love the ergonomics and after the trigger upgrade it is one of my favorite handguns to carry now.


----------

